# Taken the plunge



## TTop TTrump (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all

I finally did it this weekend!

I will be taking delivery of a 54 plate, Avus Silver Coupe with red leather interior on 1st November...can't wait!!!

Will be here more often in future, seeing as I will actually be a proud owner!
8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

one of the better combinations in colour ;-)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome.... nice choice


----------

